# Oct 2014 Member Monthly Giveaway WINNER BigTerp



## Jim (Oct 26, 2014)

Startes today and end October 31, 2014

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in Sept, 2014 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

This months winner will one *ONE custom painted lure of choice* from the picture below. These are brand new custom painted lures that were given to me and I am going to give them away to the monthly winners.

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN and the lure you want. It will go by the order you respond in.*


----------



## New River Rat (Oct 26, 2014)

IN


----------



## ggoldy (Oct 26, 2014)

In


----------



## hfd100 (Oct 26, 2014)

in - green fish 1st row 2nd down


----------



## earl60446 (Oct 26, 2014)

IN


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 26, 2014)

In like Flynn


----------



## Steve A W (Oct 26, 2014)

In.
Top right.

Steve A W


----------



## lswoody (Oct 26, 2014)

IN


----------



## SumDumGuy (Oct 26, 2014)

in


----------



## Y_J (Oct 26, 2014)

IN


----------



## Moedaddy (Oct 27, 2014)

IN


----------



## BoatDawg4120 (Oct 27, 2014)

IN 
Top left.


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 27, 2014)

in
long one at the bottom right


----------



## southga (Oct 27, 2014)

really doesn't look like red breast tackle. pass


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 28, 2014)

IN top right


----------



## BigTerp (Oct 28, 2014)

_*IN*_


----------



## fender66 (Oct 31, 2014)

In


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2014)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner…This months winner is BigTerp.

Congrats!


----------



## fender66 (Nov 1, 2014)

Jim said:


> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner…This months winner is BigTerp.
> 
> Congrats![/quot
> 
> woohoo congrats big t


----------



## Kismet (Nov 1, 2014)

Jim said:


> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner…This month's winner is BigTerp.
> 
> Congrats!




#-o 

You just let him win because he's so pretty.







Congrats, Terp. =D>


----------



## BigTerp (Nov 1, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks Jim!!!

And yes, I'm beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## BigTerp (Nov 1, 2014)

I'll let you know which one I want shortly Jim. My wife has gotten big into fishing this summer so I'm letting her pick her new lure!!!


----------

